# Recommendations for dog food



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

My puppy Luna is 17 weeks old. I was buying Iams but I hear that isn't a good food. What should I be feeding her and where can I purchase it?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pandora (Feb 29, 2012)

We feed Taste of the Wild bison-venison from TSC. Simple, natural ingredients. Not cheap, but when you feed cheap food, the dog eats copious amounts, poops copious amounts, and does not get properly nourished, but may develop tumors and other problems. I augment the kibble with egg, bison meatballs, organic poultry, wheatgrass powder, homemade doggy biscuits (gluten-free) - not all at once, just different additions 1x a day. I know my dogs eat better than many people, but one is almost 20, and the GS is supremely healthy and beautiful. People remark on her coat all the time. Of course, I brush her daily as well.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Pandora said:


> We feed Taste of the Wild bison-venison from TSC. Simple, natural ingredients. Not cheap, but when you feed cheap food, the dog eats copious amounts, poops copious amounts, and does not get properly nourished, but may develop tumors and other problems. I augment the kibble with egg, bison meatballs, organic poultry, wheatgrass powder, homemade doggy biscuits (gluten-free) - not all at once, just different additions 1x a day. I know my dogs eat better than many people, but one is almost 20, and the GS is supremely healthy and beautiful. People remark on her coat all the time. Of course, I brush her daily as well.


I like TOTW also, but the protein is a little high for a large breed dog in the bison. I would try another kind of TOTW lower in protein if that's the brand you like. But if your dogs are doing great on it, then keep it up! It was to rich for my dogs.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed Delgado Fromm large breed puppy. I buy it at Global Pet Foods but many pet food suppliers carry it

Great food and a decent price . Shop around and find something in your price point then buy a small bag and try it, not every food works for every dog. It might take a few to find a good match


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

FWIW, I may be one of the least experienced GSD owners on here,, but my breeder recommended Royal Canin for German Shepherd Puppies... I feed about 2/3 Raw meat and bones with spinach, peas and carrots mixed in combined with 1/3 Royal Canin, plus extra vitamins and essential oils...


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

There's a lot of very informative puppy food threads on here. I found this spreadsheet to be very helpful in comparing different foods/ingredients

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...py-food-ingredient-nutrition-spreadsheet.html

Just remember what works for one person may not be the best for your puppy. It's a bit of a trail and error process, I started feeding Acana and didn't have much luck, we now also feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy and she's doing very well on it. I've done my research into switching to RAW but for the time being my household isn't committed enough to 100% Raw feeding so she gets the occassional meaty treat.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Fromm is a great company and offers a few different varieties of foods. I feed and rotate the Four Star formulas and all of my dogs are doing fantastic.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

all the breeder's choice pinnacle products are great. google to find out where you can get them in your area.


----------



## LynneLittlefield (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, we can recommend foods until we're blue in the face but it's really a matter of finding what works best with YOUR dog. My dogs are on Chicken Soup large breed right now but have done well on Innova large breed and TOTW (all flavors). My grandmas dog does beautifully on beneful (i cant stand beneful personally). She's got a fabulous coat and no doggie smell but if I were to feed that to at least my male, he'd smell worse than he does just being him. general rule I apply is, if I can buy it in walmart, target, or a grocery store, I'm not spending money on it. I also group science diet into that previous not spending money on it catagory. 

If you can find a pet store that has the little sample dog food bags, you might want to try some of those. A lot of companies will also send you free samples if you request them. Go browse around some pet stores and see what you find. Your pup might also sniff out a particular food that smells yummy that would also work for them as well. 

good luck!


----------

